# Looking to find great homes for some amazing AKC Lab pup



## Muleyboy22 (Aug 25, 2016)

These pups are located in Orem, UT and are ready to go now. Amazing pedigrees available upon request. 

*$400 Off Original Price***Ready Now***Healthy Hunting & Family AKC Lab Pups* ***$400 Off Original Price***Ready Now***Healthy Hunting & Family AKC Lab Pups***

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleyboy22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Here is a picture of the pups and parents!























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What are the sex of the pups, and what's the selling price?


----------



## Muleyboy22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sorry, it has been a crazy day. I had 6 left this morning and am down to just 2 males. A black and a yellow, both massive! They are selling for $800 and come with a 2 year health guarantee 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Muleyboy22 said:


> Sorry, it has been a crazy day. I had 6 left this morning and am down to just 2 males. A black and a yellow, both massive! They are selling for $800 and come with a 2 year health guarantee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thanks for getting back! I would have been interested in a female if I were get another Lab. I have a great red male now.


----------

